# Best <$20 Tool



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What is your favorite/most useful/would replace immediately tool that costs less than $20 new?

Links are helpful.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Tough one. I would probably say my Soil Moister Meter.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

maybe the half moon edger?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A Klein 11-in-1 is probably near the top of my list. I have several of them scattered around.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

A good pair of needle nose pliers is up there.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The Fiskars PowerArc Shears are _surprisingly_ popular in my household.


----------



## T-McD (Aug 10, 2021)

A nice pair of working gloves is up there for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> The Fiskars PowerArc Shears are _surprisingly_ popular in my household.


That's a good one. I keep the cheap Harbor Freight shears on the pegboard in my garage, but I think I'm going to upgrade to these.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

a scale to weigh product.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Klein voltage tester- very handy for testing before changing light fixtures, etc.

Your friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Non-Contact-Voltage-Tester-Pen-50-to-1000V-AC-NCVT1PR/317460355


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Ware said:


> A Klein 11-in-1 is probably near the top of my list. I have several of them scattered around.


Was thinking lawn tools, but this is near the top of my list too. Have several of them, pair of pliers, and a razor knife in multiple drawers, glove boxes, the shed, etc. Very handy, cheap kit.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Slightly more than $20, but my A.M. Leonard soil knife is perfect for cutting sod, grass, and soil from around sprinkler heads.

https://www.amleo.com/leonard-deluxe-stainless-steel-soil-knife/p/4752


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Captquin said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > A Klein 11-in-1 is probably near the top of my list. I have several of them scattered around.
> ...


I have the free version of this screwdriver from HF but for $15 I might have to go get myself one of the good ones.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> The Fiskars PowerArc Shears are _surprisingly_ popular in my household.


These are legit. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome! I've got mine on a pegboard as well. Very useful.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

6-ft Tape Measure



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-6-ft-Tape-Measure/1000377599

I use this on every single project I do. It comes in handy for little trim pieces and small cuts I do in the wood shop. This and my Lee Valley 4" adjustable square but it's over $20. They are a must have.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Ware said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > The Fiskars PowerArc Shears are _surprisingly_ popular in my household.
> ...


Love these


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hori hori knife.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

<$20 <$25 Tool

 Deep Root Irrigation  tool. The tool is used for deep root irrigation, but I found it useful to relieve soil compaction and penetrate hard pan layers. It's a non-invasive and faster way option compared to mechanical and soil penetrant in isolated "dry spots". I'm still doing mechanical/liquid aeration along with trying various soil surfactants.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hudson weeding brush.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Weed fork.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> <$20 <$25 Tool
> 
> Deep Root Irrigation  tool. The tool is used for deep root irrigation, but I found it useful to relieve soil compaction and penetrate hard pan layers. It's a non-invasive and faster way option compared to mechanical and soil penetrant in isolated "dry spots". I'm still doing mechanical/liquid aeration along with trying various soil surfactants.


I bought one of these from Lowe's last fall for under $7. So, I think it qualifies as under $20.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

*A funnel with a removable screen.*

Always chunks to sift out when melting urea. You can also find them at a brewing supply store.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

and



https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-300-Precision-Stainless/dp/B00004T7SW/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?crid=3RH2GT1QNF9R0&keywords=32+and+64+ruler&qid=1649214421&sprefix=32+and+64+rule%2Caps%2C242&sr=8-6


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

3oz disposable measuring cups. They have oz, tsp, tbsp, and ml. Never again trying to use the tenacity syringe method.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PNCZY9W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_6B8TAXQJT1KPNEVD0TQ8


----------

